# duck hunting



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

got any other duck hunters on this board besides me, josh


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

Used to be big into waterfowl hunting, up 'til 1994...

Still have a Mossberg 500 pump that I used. 3 interchangeable chokes and a steel shot choke for 3" mag steel loads for waterfowl and turkey.

Been thinking about selling it to someone who would get more use out of it than me.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Duck hunting*

I duck hunt every now and then. I use either my Charles Daily or Mossberg 935.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Charles Dally*

Dogg,

I bought a Charles Dally 12 ga. a few years ago.
Mine does not cycle 3" buckshot.

You ever had a problem shooting 3" shells??

Darin


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

I used to do a lot of duck hunting until I had to put my dog down. Most of the fun for me was the dog work. I'll probably start in again when my son gets a new dog.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*yep*



Finger_Mullet said:


> Dogg,
> 
> I bought a Charles Dally 12 ga. a few years ago.
> Mine does not cycle 3" buckshot.
> ...



Hey Darin, 

As a matter of fact I did. When I got the gun, It came with what I thought was an extra rubber "O" ring for the gas tube. It didn't really have a place to go according to the directions. Turns out that it went in between the other rings kinda like on the outside of the tube. It's hard to describe in words but that was the problem. The directions did not show the use of that ring well. I took it back to the dealer I got it from and he sowed me what the problem was and it has worked great ever since. Dosen't matter what brand I put through it, It just eats it up. I bought the gun becaues of the weight. It's suprisingly light. But when the Mossberg 935 came out she got moth balled cause I got spoiled with that 3 1/2 inch. I also have an 835 and that 3 1/2 inch just gives ya that much more of an edge. But that's just me.


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

were yall hunting at i hunt around aurora nc and belhaven, nc also some on the yadkin river and falls lake, and i shoot a benelli super nova or a winchester model 1300 fast pump wetlands,josh


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

Well, in Maine growing up I hunted an area called Brownfield Bog, along the Saco River, and in a whole bunch of sloughs and backwoods ponds.

When I came to Pennsylvania, I hunted from field blinds for the first time, as well as along the creeks and on the Susquehanna River.

My dream waterfowl hunt was always to hunt either Chesapeake Bay for Canada Geese or down your way in Currituck Sound... It never happened. I gave up hunting back in 1994, when I got married.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

RuddeDogg said:


> I duck hunt every now and then. I use either my Charles Daily or Mossberg 935.


How do you like that 935? Any problems with jams or stovepipes? I looked at one today and it seems like a nice piece, just didnt come up as well as my 11-87 does. Im looking for a 3 1/2" for deer and turkeys, and this one fits the budget.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*935*

For the money it's the best 3 1/2 inch on the market. No jams, stove pipes nothing. Mine is the real tree hardwoods pattern. I also have the 11-87 super mag, benelli super nova and I always go to the 935.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

*Duck Hunting on the bay*

I was watching a covered boat go out on the bay a couple days ago and the man next to me said that it was a duck blind. He said that they took trips out on the bay hunting ducks. i drove by there yesterday and they boat was stil out there. Has anyone heard of that?


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

thats what i hunt out of a aluminum flat bottom boat with a fold up blind(however some have a fixed blind) and ancher up front and back and hunt it, josh


----------



## Nick (Jul 21, 2001)

I just got into to waterfowl hunting this year. I hadn't done any kind of hunting in years so it was great to get out again. Most of the ducks I got were in Back Bay right off of Langley. I'm looking into getting my own boat now so I can get out more next year. This season went by to quick.


----------

